# Sticky  Covid and Politic Threads



## Splittine

All politic and Covid threads need to be posted in the politic section or they will be deleted. Contact Joey if you have any complaints or concerns.


----------



## MrFish

Bump


----------



## JoeyWelch

I don’t want to ban anyone but my patience are wearing thin. 
Its up to y’all.


----------



## YELLOWCAT

JoeyWelch said:


> I don’t want to ban anyone but my patience are wearing thin.
> Its up to y’all.


 Before you ban me please give me the opportunity to remove myself. Thanks.


----------



## H2OMARK

*


----------



## JoeyWelch

YELLOWCAT said:


> Before you ban me please give me the opportunity to remove myself. Thanks.


I’m gonna give you a chance to straighten up.


----------



## jack2

what about bob?
jack


----------



## Splittine

jack2 said:


> what about bob?
> jack


Y’all leave that man alone


----------



## LY-zer

I saw that movie. Bill Murray and Richard Doofiss.


----------



## Mac1528

LY-zer said:


> I saw that movie. Bill Murray and Richard Doofiss.


Me three... uhhh too! Smo ment. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea

Not all covid posts are political. Some on the forum have medical and/or public health education/experience.


----------



## MrFish

OldMan-theSea said:


> Not all covid posts are political. Some on the forum have medical and/or public health education/experience.


Maybe a year and a half ago. Now, they're all political.


----------



## FoteeFy

MrFish said:


> Maybe a year and a half ago. Now, they're all political.


Professional football is political.


----------



## Splittine

OldMan-theSea said:


> Not all covid posts are political. Some on the forum have medical and/or public health education/experience.


Send me 5 in the last 3 months that doesn’t mention politics in any way.


----------



## MrFish

FoteeFy said:


> Professional football is political.


Then post it in politics. I don't watch it.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Y’all still got them. Just click on a different section of the forum. No Biggie.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I didn’t realize Pro football still existed.


----------



## jack2

covid was made political by the sorry-ass politicians. you can always tell if a politician is lying....his lips are moving. lol
jack


----------



## OldMan-theSea

Splittine said:


> Send me 5 in the last 3 months that doesn’t mention politics in any way.


😂 I agree it might be hard to find…. because even the comments by those with related expertise is in response to the current events.


----------



## Splittine

OldMan-theSea said:


> 😂 I agree it might be hard to find…. because even the comments by those with related expertise is in response to the current events.


And I hate it’s come to this but they all end up with the same left vs right bullshit. And honestly if anyone’s using this forum for legal or medical advice they need to reevaluate their lives decisions.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> And I hate it’s come to this but they all end up with the same left vs right bullshit. And honestly if anyone’s using this forum for legal or medical advice they need to reevaluate their lives decisions.


Hey, us Librarians are in the middle.


----------



## Deja vu

JoeyWelch said:


> I don’t want to ban anyone but my patience are wearing thin.
> Its up to y’all.


your getting coal for Christmas


LY-zer said:


> I saw that movie. Bill Murray and Richard Doofiss.


somehow i thought his skinny wife was hot in that movie ...


----------



## Deja vu

OldMan-theSea said:


> Not all covid posts are political. Some on the forum have medical and/or public health education/experience.


 especially when the life saving medication has been cut


----------



## hjorgan

JoeyWelch you get major props for your avatar, BTW. NOT a politcal statement but I love that not PC movie! (So in retrospect, is your avatar political because it's not PC? Do you have to ban yourself?)


----------



## MrFish

hjorgan said:


> JoeyWelch you get major props for your avatar, BTW. NOT a politcal statement but I love that not PC movie! (So in retrospect, is your avatar political because it's not PC? Do you have to ban yourself?)


Anything Mel Brooks couldn't be made these days, even though they're the best.


----------



## jack2

Splittine said:


> And I hate it’s come to this but they all end up with the same left vs right bullshit. And honestly if anyone’s using this forum for legal or medical advice* they need to reevaluate their lives decisions*.


oh, the blasphemy. i can't believe you said that. i come on here for expert advise on everything from open-heart surgery to treatises on court decisions. it's better than wikipedia.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> oh, the blasphemy. i can't believe you said that. i come on here for expert advise on everything from open-heart surgery to treatises on court decisions. it's better than wikipedia.
> jack


Neighbor mediation.


----------



## Splittine

Friendly reminder. About 10 threads in 2 days gone.


----------



## jack2




----------



## jack2

my bad. shoulda been in jokes and humor.]
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> my bad. shoulda been in jokes and humor.]
> jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Y’all are lucky Chase fixed it.
I’d be giving people time off


----------



## MrFish

JoeyWelch said:


> Y’all are lucky Chase fixed it.
> I’d be giving people time off


Harbison has a gif of Joe Biden on his thread. Just saying....


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> Harbison has a gif of Joe Biden on his thread. Just saying....


Biden probably fishes with the best of the best


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> Harbison has a gif of Joe Biden on his thread. Just saying....


Why you snitching?


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> Why you snitching?


Are we cleaning this shit hole up or what?


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> Are we cleaning this shit hole up or what?


You’ll get your answer when you wake up one day banned.


----------



## jack2

oh no.....not fish. please give him another chance. he be good.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> Biden probably fishes with the best of the best


doubt it not to many elementary school girls have real great fishing skills yet


----------



## jack2

wilson, you so wrong, but it's true. lol.'
jack


----------



## SurfRidr

jwilson1978 said:


> doubt it not to many elementary school girls have real great fishing skills yet


But their hair smells nice!


----------



## jack2

if i post what's in the 3.5trillion build back better social-spending bill, is that politics, general discussion, or jokes and humor?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Polyticks


----------



## FoteeFy

jack2 said:


> if i post what's in the 3.5trillion build back better social-spending bill, is that politics, general discussion, or jokes and humor?
> jack


Fourty years ago it would come under science fiction film starring John Hurt, Richard Burton, Suzanna Hamilton, Cyril Cusack... so general discussion. IMO


----------



## Carlabear

Splittine said:


> And I hate it’s come to this but they all end up with the same left vs right bullshit. And honestly if anyone’s using this forum for legal or medical advice they need to reevaluate their lives decisions.


 I am a nurse working 50 years. And still working 4 days a month…. When the calendar says fishing’s poor lol. I wish all would get vaccinated. Does help with serious illness and death. Not political. Stay safe. I’ve had 3 doses of moderna. Put my money where my mouth is !


----------



## JoeyWelch

Get back to work!!


----------



## jack2

carla, i hope you're tough. these guys on here are vulgar, obscene, crass, lewd, lascivious, foulmouthed, indecent, 
and an all-a-round nice bunch of folks. welcome to the forum. where'd you get that goupa?
btw: my mom was a nurse.
jack


----------



## Jason

jwilson1978 said:


> doubt it not to many elementary school girls have real great fishing skills yet


There ya go!!!! Spreading LIES!!!! its not just girls, did you see the news while he was in KY with tornado damage? He creepily was in the ear of about an 8 yo boy and was hands on his shoulders like all the other kids he does that crap too. Hell he probably thought he was in Kansas too.....I wonder how his handlers feel about his behavior!!! Hahaha


----------



## SurfRidr

Jason said:


> I wonder how his handlers feel about his behavior!!! Hahaha


Fortunately he gets a pass from a very complicit corporate News Media, which isn't even that anymore it's just the propaganda arm of the Democrat party. 



Carlabear said:


> I am a nurse working 50 years. And still working 4 days a month…. I wish all would get vaccinated.


My wife is an ICU nurse, 30 years. We both know something about medical care and human physiology. All who want it can get it. There are those for whom it's probably a good decision, and those for whom it probably isn't. It just shouldn't be injected at the barrel of the gun of loss of livelihood and income and at the expense of God-given, Constitution-guaranteed freedom. Oops. Too late. 

Nice grouper, and welcome to PFF!


----------



## Deja vu




----------



## pillsfury

All politic and Covid strings should be posted in the politic segment or they will be erased. Contact Joey assuming you have any protests or concerns.


----------



## YELLOWCAT

pillsfury said:


> All politic and Covid strings should be posted in the politic segment or they will be erased. Contact Joey assuming you have any protests or concerns.


Thanks for your great input!!!!


----------



## H2OMARK

I'm sure glad we got that straightened out!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Just a reminder


----------



## LY-zer

It seems most news references are bound to turn political in this climate of today. A Fishing rules thread will end up political these days. No offense meant.


----------

